# centum et quattor naves hostium demergit [object?]



## melonidas

Hello,
 in: Aemilius consul centum et quattor naves hostium demergit, I don't see any object, although demergere is a transitive verb.  

Thank you!!


----------



## CapnPrep

How would you translate this sentence?


----------



## fdb

"Aemilius consul CIV naves hostium demer*s*it"

demergo can be transitive or intransitive; here it is transitive.

(This sentence comes right after the one you asked about in your previous posting.)


----------



## melonidas

My traduction of this sentence: Aemilius consul centum et quattor naves hostium demergit, would be:   The consul Aemelius and one hundred a four enemy ships are sinking. In my traduction everything is subject, and there is no object.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings, but this is very simple.

"Aemilius the consul sank one hundred and four enemy ships". _naves_ is the object, Acc. Plur.


----------



## fdb

By the way, if you want to write out the number it should be "centum et quattuor".


----------



## fdb

And a good rule of thumb: if your translation comes out as utter nonsense ("The consul Aemelius and one hundred a four enemy ships are sinking"), then this should alert you to the fact that you have not understood the original.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si analizas la frase:
- _núcleo verbal de la oración_ (en latín la última palabra de la oración) una forma finita (3º pers. sg.): el presente (histórico) _demergit_, verbo transitivo en voz activa que necesita un argumento paciente y un argumente agente (la voz del verbo, activa, impone la estructura SUJ, en nominativo y concertando con el verbo en número, que en las transitivas activas representa el agente + OD (en acusativo, representa el paciente) y eventualmente, no es este el caso, un OI que marca el perjudicado o beneficiado por la acción y que aqdopta la forma de dativo, y, por supuesto, posibles CC.
- sujeto (el sintagma nominal que concierta en número con el verbo transitivo activo y semánticamente agente de la acción verbal, en nominativo y en el primer lugar de la frase) Aemilius consul;
- objeto directo (el sintagma nominal que no concierta con el verbo y cuyo núcleo, y por tanto, sus determinantes y adyacentes, va en acusativo) centum et quattor naves hostium (hostium es un CN de naves (acustaivo pl 3ª decl., que puede ser nominativo (SUJ) o acusativo (OD) pero que en este caso, sin duda, es acusativo puesto que ya aparece un SUJ en nominativo concertando con el verbo (navee es pl. y el verbo es singular, por lo que no podría nunca confundirse cxon un sujeto).
La traducción al español conserva la estructura original:
"El cónsul Emilio hundió ciento cuatro naves de los enemigos". Como ves el orden latino clásico SUJ+OD+Vbo. tr. act, en español (y ya en latín vulgar) pasa a SUJ+Vbo. tr. act.+OD.


----------



## exgerman

fdb said:


> And a good rule of thumb: if your translation comes out as utter nonsense ("The consul Aemelius and one hundred a four enemy ships are sinking"), then this should alert you to the fact that you have not understood the original.



Be fair, fbd. Melonidas only asks about the sentences in his homework when he doesn't believe his translation, even if he doesn't explicitly tell you that. There must be plenty of others that he doesn't ask about.


----------

